# Kontrolle: Deal mit Polizeibeamtem



## Dennis Knoll (25. April 2016)

Kurz zusammengefasst:


> Jemand wurde von der Polizei Kontrolliert und musste anschließend Strafe zahlen. Die Polizei hat sich bei der Kontrolle im Uferschlamm festgefahren und konnte sich nicht mehr befreien. Nur unter der Bedingung, dem Kontrollierten seine Strafe zu streichen, wurde der Polizei geholfen aus dem Schlamassel zu kommen.


Zum Artikel: http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm#Deal mit Polizeibeamtem

Sache gibts |kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (25. April 2016)

*AW: Kontrolle: Deal mit Polizeibeamtem*

Menschlich! #6


----------



## jkc (25. April 2016)

*AW: Kontrolle: Deal mit Polizeibeamtem*

Der betroffene Polizeibeamte freut sich bestimmt über den Artikel.:q
Vermutlich wird der beim nächsten mal doch lieber auf dem Revier Hilfe anfordern...

Grüße JK


----------



## postmaster (25. April 2016)

*AW: Kontrolle: Deal mit Polizeibeamtem*

Coole Geschichte, aber ich glaube nicht, dass sowas in DE möglich wäre. Davor kommt die Feuerwehr mit 10 Mann Trupp, bevor der Strafzettel seine Gültigkeit verliert...


----------



## capri2 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Kontrolle: Deal mit Polizeibeamtem*

Ja und wieso man so einen "Deal" dann auch noch öffentlich machen muss versteh ich nicht... Das war sicher das letzte mal..


----------



## Angler9999 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Kontrolle: Deal mit Polizeibeamtem*

hmm von neulich Blitzmaraton nicht ich, aber aus erster Hand.

Zu schnell angehalten worden mit den Worten "Wird mit Sicherheit 3 Monate Fahrverbot"

Nachher als die FersehKamera (Fernsehteam war dabei) aus war. Polizist 1: Da haben Sie aber Glück gehabt, das sie gefilmt wurden. Dadurch wird die Strafe erlassen.
Polizist 2: hätte ihr das nicht gesagt, soll ´Fahrer´ doch drei Monate schwitzen.  

Kaum zu Glauben, ich bleibe am Ball ob das auch wirklich so wird.


----------



## Andal (25. April 2016)

*AW: Kontrolle: Deal mit Polizeibeamtem*

Prinzip 1: Reden kann man über alles.

Prinzip 2: Der Ton macht die Musik.

Prinzip 3: Der wahre Gentleman schweigt und genießt.

In diesem Sinne! #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Kontrolle: Deal mit Polizeibeamtem*

Stell sich das einer in Bürokrateutonien mit seinen Hilfssheriffs und Blockwarten vor - geile Geschichte ;-))))))))


----------



## Andal (25. April 2016)

*AW: Kontrolle: Deal mit Polizeibeamtem*

Woher willst du wissen, dass es nicht "täglich" vorkommt? Wer hat schon etwas gegen win-win Situationen, die einem, so man schweigt, eine Menge Ärger ersparen!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Kontrolle: Deal mit Polizeibeamtem*

wg. der Hilfssheriffs und Blockwarte, weil das kaum unbeobachtet geht...

Das macht der treu abnickende und dienende Bürokrateutone NIEMALS mit, das MUSS seine Ordnung haben..

Hier ist doch schon ne Flasche Wein für den Müllmann zu Weihnachten Bestechung.............
;-)))))


----------



## Andal (25. April 2016)

*AW: Kontrolle: Deal mit Polizeibeamtem*

Diskretion. Das Zauberwort heißt Diskretion. Solche Verhandlungen führt man in aller Stille und eben diskret. Heutzutage vielleicht nicht mehr so populär, aber immer noch ungemein effizient!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Kontrolle: Deal mit Polizeibeamtem*

Du willst doch nicht hier etwa dem für die Untertanen treusorgenden und umfassend alimentierten Staatsbeamten in der BRD Bestechlichkeit unterstellen??

Sowas käme nieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee bei uns vor..
;-))))

Da rückt vorher das THW an...


----------



## Franky (25. April 2016)

*AW: Kontrolle: Deal mit Polizeibeamtem*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> hmm von neulich Blitzmaraton nicht ich, aber aus erster Hand.
> 
> Zu schnell angehalten worden mit den Worten "Wird mit Sicherheit 3 Monate Fahrverbot"
> 
> ...



/OT
Ui - das wären ja mind. 61 bzw. 71 km/h nach Abzug der Toleranz (Innerorts/Ausserorts) zu viel, wenn ich mich nicht irre...


----------



## Trollwut (25. April 2016)

*AW: Kontrolle: Deal mit Polizeibeamtem*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht hier etwa dem für die Untertanen treusorgenden und umfassend alimentierten Staatsbeamten in der BRD Bestechlichkeit unterstellen??
> 
> Sowas käme nieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee bei uns vor..
> ;-))))
> ...



Das ist vllt. in BaWü der Fall, aus Franken kenn ich das gaaaaanz anders. Auf dem Land gelten nunmal andere Regeln :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Kontrolle: Deal mit Polizeibeamtem*

Anarchisten, bayerische - ähhhhh, frängggische...................
;-))))


----------



## Angler9999 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Kontrolle: Deal mit Polizeibeamtem*

Jupp, waren Ü60 Ausserorts  auf dem Video...  (Ich hab´s geseh´n, das Video ist wirklich gesendet worden)


----------



## BERND2000 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Kontrolle: Deal mit Polizeibeamtem*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stell sich das einer in Bürokrateutonien mit seinen Hilfssheriffs und Blockwarten vor - geile Geschichte ;-))))))))



So wie Du es hinstellst machst Du mir Angst.
Du stellst es als positiv hin, was in Wahrheit ein Einknicken einer für so etwas bezahlten Aufsichtsperson ist.
Sehr menschlich, aber in Wahrheit ein Versuch auf Einflussnahme oder Bestechung, nur unter diesen Umständen zu helfen.


Solche Aufsichtspersonen braucht keiner die auf so etwas eingehen, wenn es denn nicht eher spaßig gemeint war.

Aber umgekehrt ist es eben doof sich auf kleinere Gefälligkeiten gegen Straffreiheit einzulassen.
Schätze das der Polizist, mir Recht, Ärger bekommen wird.
Der doofe Angler sicher auch.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Kontrolle: Deal mit Polizeibeamtem*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> So wie Du es hinstellst machst Du mir Angst.
> Du stellst es als positiv hin, was in Wahrheit ein Einknicken einer für so etwas bezahlten Aufsichtsperson ist.


Weiterlesen, Bernd:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht hier etwa dem für die Untertanen treusorgenden und umfassend alimentierten Staatsbeamten in der BRD Bestechlichkeit unterstellen??
> 
> Sowas käme nieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee bei uns vor..
> ;-))))
> ...


----------



## Franz_16 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Kontrolle: Deal mit Polizeibeamtem*

Was hätten die denn gemacht, wenn der andere Angler verlangt hätte, dass die Strafe für den Übeltäter verdoppelt anstatt erlassen wird? :q


----------



## Franky (25. April 2016)

*AW: Kontrolle: Deal mit Polizeibeamtem*

:q :q :q


----------



## Andal (25. April 2016)

*AW: Kontrolle: Deal mit Polizeibeamtem*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Das ist vllt. in BaWü der Fall, aus Franken kenn ich das gaaaaanz anders. Auf dem Land gelten nunmal andere Regeln :m



Das, das ist des Pudels Kern! #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. April 2016)

*AW: Kontrolle: Deal mit Polizeibeamtem*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Solche Aufsichtspersonen braucht keiner die auf so etwas eingehen, wenn es denn nicht eher spaßig gemeint war.


Wobei es auch hier darauf ankommt.
In diesem Falle gibt es keinen Schaden, demnach wäre es eine Win-Win Situation und keinem würde es schmerzen.
Das der gute Kollege die Papiere, die wohl vorhanden sind, vergessen hat: Geschenkt. Da drücken Kontrolleure auch mal ein Auge zu. Das hätte man in diesem Sinne auch machen können aber es hat einer guten Argumentation gebraucht. :q



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Was hätten die denn gemacht, wenn der andere Angler verlangt hätte, dass die Strafe für den Übeltäter verdoppelt anstatt erlassen wird? :q


Oder die Polizei es als unterlassener Hilfestellung und Erpressungs- und Bestechungsversuch zur Anklage bringt...
Wäre teuer geworden


----------



## Andal (25. April 2016)

*AW: Kontrolle: Deal mit Polizeibeamtem*

Wird nicht kontrolliert, ist es nichts.
Wird kontrolliert, sind es Schikanen.
Ziehen die Kontrollen die Sache durch, sind sie Blockwarte.
Lassen sie mit sich reden, sind sie korrupte Gesellen.

Merkt man noch etwas, oder ist man nur noch mit der großen Suche nach der allgemeinen Verschwörung beschäftigt?


----------



## Lajos1 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Kontrolle: Deal mit Polizeibeamtem*

Hallo,

einem Bekannten von mir passierte einmal folgende Story:
er kam während des Autofahrens mit seiner Frau ins Streiten, fuhr unkonzentriert (oder warum auch immer) in eine Geschwindigkeitskontrolle, war natürlich zu schnell und wurde rausgewunken. Bei Kontrolle der Papiere etc. keifte seine Frau."Herr Wachmeister nehmen sie den gleich den Führerschein ab, er ist viel zu schnell gefahren ich hab es ihm ein paar mal gesagt, aber dem ist ja alles wurscht, es schadet überhaupt nichts, wenn der eine zeitlang läuft."
Der Polizist schaute Die Frau an, dann ihn, dann wieder die Frau und gab ihm dann mit einem mitleidigen Blick seine Papiere wieder und sagte: "Fahren sie weiter".
Ich kenne seine Frau auch und glaube die Story.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. April 2016)

*AW: Kontrolle: Deal mit Polizeibeamtem*

ich kann mich da auch nicht beschweren.
bin mal vor ca. 25 jahren mitten in der nacht über eine rote ampel gefahren.
mein blick geht nach rechts, seh´ ich schon ´nen polizeiwagen, der folgt mir auch prompt, ich fahr rechts ran, die beamten treten an mein auto, ich schon total zerknirscht, mich meinem schicksal ergebend.
es folgt eine ausführliche belehrung was alles passieren könnte, abschließend wünscht man mir eine gute weiterfahrt.


----------

